# PCMCIA D-Link / Toshiba Tecra 510CDT



## hirohitosan (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi there. I asked this some time ago but cannot resolve it.
I have an old Toshiba Tecra 510CDT Laptop with Win98 on it and I want to try to use it with FreeBSD. I installed 7.2 but I cannot bring up the network. The laptop has a PCMCIA and the network card is D-Link. I add in /etc/rc.conf pccard_enable="YES" and reboot.
My network is still undiscovered so I don't know what to do next :\

thanks


----------



## tingo (Dec 18, 2009)

Well, when you do `$ dmesg | more`, do you see any info about PC Card and / or the network card in the output?


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

I believe there is nothing to set in /etc/rc.conf in order to enable pccards, that was long time ago.

Does the kernel recognize your pccard/cardbus hardware correctly? You should see some messages in your `$ dmesg` output. Look for devices _cbb, pccard_ and _cardbus_.

Does a message show up on the console/dmesg output, when you insert the card?
Does the card get powered up?

And what type of card is it? pccard or cardbus, 3V or 5V? And what is the exact model number of the card?


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 18, 2009)

I attached dmesg output and 
	
	



```
# pciconf
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x06011179 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Toshiba America Information Systems'
    device     = 'Pentium Host Bridge for Notebooks'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00e0102c rev=0x45 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Asiliant (Chips And Technologies)'
    device     = 'F65550 HiQV32 GUI Accelerator'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

I don't know if my PCMCIA was detected


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 18, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> Does the kernel recognize your pccard/cardbus hardware correctly?


I don't know ... 


			
				mickey said:
			
		

> Does a message show up on the console/dmesg output, when you insert the card?
> Does the card get powered up?


No, No.



			
				mickey said:
			
		

> And what type of card is it? pccard or cardbus, 3V or 5V? And what is the exact model number of the card?


 10/100Mbps PCMCIA Adapter D-Link DFE-650TXD


----------



## tingo (Dec 18, 2009)

Is that all you get from pciconf? Try `# pciconf -lv` if you haven't already. Your PC card controller should show up as a pci device. Here is an example:

```
cbb0@pci2:15:0:	class=0x060700 card=0x00e61028 chip=0xac42104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'PCI4451 PC card CardBus Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
cbb1@pci2:15:1:	class=0x060700 card=0x00e61028 chip=0xac42104c rev=0x00 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Texas Instruments (TI)'
    device     = 'PCI4451 PC card CardBus Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
```

Next, try a verbose boot and see if that gives you more information.


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 18, 2009)

tingo said:
			
		

> Is that all you get from pciconf?


yes that's all. I'm sorry that was the output of `# pciconf -lv`For me is odd too. I know that my PCMCIA is working for when I boot in Win98 it works fine and I can connect to the Internet. Also I had Slax Linux and it recognize the network card


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

The kernel doesn't seem to recognize your cardbus controllers, which according to the technical product specs are supposed to work with pccard or cardbus type cards:

```
Yes: Holds two - 5mm PC Cards Type II or one - 10.5mm PC Card Type III.
Yes: Supports 32-bit, 3.3V PC CardBus cards and 16-bit, 5.0V PC card standards
Yes
```
Unfortunately there's no mention of the chipset they used in this model.

Did you check the BIOS settings for anything related to the pccard slots? On some notebooks you can turn off unused devices to save power and or free resources like IRQs, either by disabling the devices in the BIOS, or by some sort of supplied (in most cases Windows) configuration software.


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 18, 2009)

well I modify in BIOS and now I get

```
# pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:	class=0x060000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x06011179 rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Toshiba America Information Systems'
    device     = 'Pentium Host Bridge for Notebooks'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
cbb0@pci0:0:2:0:	class=0x060700 card=0x00000000 chip=0x060a1179 rev=0x07 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Toshiba America Information Systems'
    device     = 'ToPIC95B Toshiba ToPIC95 CardBus Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
cbb1@pci0:0:2:1:	class=0x060700 card=0x00000000 chip=0x060a1179 rev=0x07 hdr=0x02
    vendor     = 'Toshiba America Information Systems'
    device     = 'ToPIC95B Toshiba ToPIC95 CardBus Controller'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-CardBus
vgapci0@pci0:0:4:0:	class=0x030000 card=0x00000000 chip=0x00e0102c rev=0x45 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Asiliant (Chips And Technologies)'
    device     = 'F65550 HiQV32 GUI Accelerator'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```
 and I attached dmesg. Sorry if I always attach my dmesg, but the only way is to save the output on a floppy and go to another comp with floppy


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

This one now looks better:

```
cbb0: <ToPIC95B PCI-CardBus Bridge> irq 11 at device 2.0 on pci0
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [ITHREAD]
cbb1: <ToPIC95B PCI-CardBus Bridge> irq 11 at device 2.1 on pci0
cardbus1: <CardBus bus> on cbb1
pccard1: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb1
cbb1: [ITHREAD]
```
so your kernel is now recognizing the two cardbus controllers in your machine.

The bad thing is this:

```
CIS is too long -- truncating
pccard1: Card has no functions!
cbb1: PC Card card activation failed
```
I'm clueless, what exactly that is supposed to mean.

Did the adapter work in Windows?

You might try to insert it into the other slot, and see if that makes any difference.

Or you might want to try FreeBSD 8.0.


----------



## tingo (Dec 18, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> and I attached dmesg. Sorry if I always attach my dmesg, but the only way is to save the output on a floppy and go to another comp with floppy



Well, you could edit that text file on your other computer, and put the interesting bits in your post as code blocks. 
Anyway, things look better:

```
cbb0: <ToPIC95B PCI-CardBus Bridge> irq 11 at device 2.0 on pci0
cardbus0: <CardBus bus> on cbb0
pccard0: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb0
cbb0: [ITHREAD]
cbb1: <ToPIC95B PCI-CardBus Bridge> irq 11 at device 2.1 on pci0
cardbus1: <CardBus bus> on cbb1
pccard1: <16-bit PCCard bus> on cbb1
cbb1: [ITHREAD]
```
But not perfect:

```
CIS is too long -- truncating
pccard1: Card has no functions!
cbb1: PC Card card activation failed
```
First, try you card in the other slot, if that is possible.
Second, try to take out and then insert your card again, to see if you get more / better messages.
If that doesn't work, do a verbose boot, it will give you much more messages.


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 18, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> Did the adapter work in Windows?
> yes, and in linux as well.





			
				mickey said:
			
		

> You might try to insert it into the other slot, and see if that makes any difference.


I tried, the message is same:

```
CIS is too long -- truncating
pccard0: Card has no functions!
cbb0: PC Card activation failed
```



			
				mickey said:
			
		

> Or you might want to try FreeBSD 8.0.


well that measns I have to prepare 5 flopies (this laptop cannot boot from CD) ... and I don't have now


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> I tried, the message is same:
> 
> ```
> CIS is too long -- truncating
> ...


This seems to be a no-go.



			
				hirohitosan said:
			
		

> well that measns I have to prepare 5 flopies (this laptop cannot boot from CD) ... and I don't have now



I guess for a quick test, the boot.flp would suffice. The interesting part is whether the 8.0 GENERIC kernel recognizes your card and attaches a driver to it. So you would only need to boot it up, and watch out for the device probe messages.


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 18, 2009)

mickey said:
			
		

> I guess for a quick test, the boot.flp would suffice.


after booting boot.flp will ask for next flopy ... what shoould I do then?


----------



## mickey (Dec 18, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> after booting boot.flp will ask for next flopy ... what shoould I do then?



Ah, ok that will make two floppies then :\


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, you'll need the mfsroot one too ...


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 18, 2009)

Actually the problem is not the number of floppies but Iâ€™m not sure that 8.0 kernel will recognizes my card.


----------



## mickey (Dec 19, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> Actually the problem is not the number of floppies but Iâ€™m not sure that 8.0 kernel will recognizes my card.



I'm not _exactly_ sure, but I suppose your card should be supported by the pcn(4) driver, which is in the 8.0 GENERIC kernel.

Anyhow, the problem here is less the card specific driver, but the base pccard/cardbus code, which seems to have problems recognizing that specific card on your specific hardware. So chances are, that things have improved in between 7.2 and 8.0, so you might be lucky.


----------



## hirohitosan (Dec 19, 2009)

well the funny thing is that there are no floppies for 8.0 RELEASE
ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.0-RELEASE/ there is no floppies folder. In the FreeBSD Handbook, Chapter 2 Installing FreeBSD it is indicated 





> FreeBSD/i386 8.0-RELEASE are available from ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.0-RELEASE/floppies/.


----------



## mickey (Dec 19, 2009)

hirohitosan said:
			
		

> well the funny thing is that there are no floppies for 8.0 RELEASE



Indeed, looks as if the floppies have been forgotten.
This is quite odd.

Should someone file a PR for this?


----------

